# Trigger job for a benelli



## 1shot1kill (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone ever have a trigger job done on a benelli?If so by who?Thinking about having one done on the sbe turkey gun.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 10, 2009)

Try Curtis Wilbanks

http://www.guncustomizing.com/


----------



## BamaBart (Feb 12, 2009)

He set my M2 trigger at 3 lbs with no creep. It makes a big difference.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Feb 14, 2009)

David at adventure out doors does all my guns and his trig jobs are great. Fast also 7703339880


----------

